# Petition to the company that make the halo's



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I got a idea, how about we all make a petition to the company that makes the halo projectors and tell them that we want one piece projector/corner assemblies for the B-14 Sentras. if enough of us sign they will know that people will want them and there is a demand for them and to make more of a impact how about people from nissanforums that don't even own B14 sentras sign it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am down


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

cool


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the only thing that sucks about it is if any part of it cracks you have to get a whole new one......


but it would look really nice IMO


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Im not sure but i am not sure that a few people 50+ will not show enough profit... for a company... IE NisKnacks.... they made like.. 200 projectors..... and didnt make enough profit to continue..


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You could count me in.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Im in, but who makes them?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Well I'd be in on that, here's my only question, how did NisKnacks not make enough profit to continue if they adjusted their pricing to far exceed their cost?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I want the ion projectors back


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Let me know where to sign!!!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

well from what i read on there site, they said that they didnt see a show in profit, from all the advertising and stuff.. but maybe if no advertising and a company had like.. 100 orders to fill.. they probably would make them.. but they wouldnt be cheap..


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i say its a long shot but... sign me up!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Only thing is that i think i have bitten off a little more than i can chew. I know its a good idea but i dont know about executing it. the company is something like KS manufacturing (go to cardomain.com and look for the projectors and they will tell you who made them) I am going to need help from someone who has done something like this before. I think i can just pretty eloquetly state that many people who modify sentras would like your product better if there were a one piece headlamp/corner lamp design and mention the forum and the names and usernames of the people who signed it. But remember nis knacks wasn't really advertised because you only found out about them by word of mouth. plus were not asking them to make projectors for B14's since they already do but to modify their design so it incorporates the corners. I would like it if they made them so that either the lenses took up more space in the housing or make them protrude out the housing like the lenses in altezzas do or like the ones in the new altimas.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

hey WOAH! Now this is a Sentra site!! You can't just include the B14!!! Tell them to first make projectors for B13's, THEN make one piece for B14's damnit!! THIS ISN'T FAIR!!!  


Yeah....jk.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah id definitely be down for some b14 projectors


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

in a way I like this idea but installing this would be a bitch cause hou would ahve to chopp up your car and install the halo/projectors was a bitch cause 2 much chopping.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Technically this may not work unless they sell some sort of mount. You lose 3 out of 5 mounting bolts for the corners and headlights. however you can wedge the corner lamp in and then bolt in the two bolts in the back of the headlamp if it were of a one piece design. still that isn`t too sturdy, but it will work.

Seth


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I'LL BE DOWN FOR THAT FOR B14, THEN I CAN GET MY HID'S


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds cool, but I have bigger/better plans


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Sounds cool, but I have bigger/better plans  *


DAMN Show-off...... 

LOL......


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I agree that b13's should have projectors but it will be easier to get them to modify the design of a product they already make than to design a whole new product. I could make one piece projectors my self if there was a way to seamlessly connect the two lenses and have a extra cm or two of lense to make up for the gap between the headlamp and the corner. But since i see that i'm not getteing a 100% support for my idea I'm not going to go through the trouble of organzing this and then for it not to work.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

what happened to petition?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it died.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

prolly the same place as Sunday nights pizza....

shame too, would been neat.

......woulda been better if they incorporated a REAL HID projector instead of the fake, yah.........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man, i hope 200sx people dont want to make an altezza taillight petition


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

fuwk no


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAAAA :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lol, I'd be down if they were black and used REAL lenses. Not to mention some cold cathode halo tubes rather than the crappy LEDs :thumbup:

That would look so phat on my SE-L


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I still have bigger/better plans


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

why did nis-knacks go out of business?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

because richard got hired by infinity of hawaii as a management position.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Liu does anyone know how to contact him to see if he still has parts left over from his nis-knack days.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope.. everything is gone.. no parts left everything is clearanced out or gone for good


----------

